# desperately seeking a klee kai or husky or american akita :*(



## seth151 (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi well title says it all tbh,but yeh been looking for a while now,everytime we search through google etc the majority of ads look like scams or we just dont get replys to our emails  if any bodys knows any breeder or are breeders plz plz plz get in contact with us  thanks


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

These are 3 entirely different types of dog .... what exactly is it that you want in a dog?

The only thing these have in common is a vague similarity in looks ... which isn't a reason to choose a dog ....

Would you consider a rescue? Loads of rescue huskies looking ...

Klee Klai are not a recognised breed in the UK - have to say I never met one that wasn't very noisy and nervous aggressive


----------



## seth151 (Feb 4, 2010)

no i do not want to rescue.i want a puppy to raise with my family. from your post its almost like ur looking down ur noes at me :*(


----------



## seth151 (Feb 4, 2010)

please answer this question , why did you choose your dogs?


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi, there is someone on here who has Akita's (sorry can't think of her name at the moment but her dog is called Chaos). I think she breeds them :2thumb:. Sorry i haven't been that much help but maybe someone who knows who i'm on about will post who it is :whistling2:.


----------



## seth151 (Feb 4, 2010)

thankyou very much , ill see if i can track her down


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

seth151 said:


> please answer this question , why did you choose your dogs?



I chose my dogs because I wanted active healthy dogs that I could work competitively in various sports and because their temperaments fitted in with what works in my household ...

Not looking down my nose - but wondering if perhaps you need to think a little more 

an akita is a very different dog to a siberian husky

a klee kai is worlds apart from the others - size wise, availability, not a recognised breed so you couldn't show it etc if you were to want to etc etc 

It just seemed a little as if you are looking for either a Nissan Micra or a Range Rover - so very different, and in order to give helpful advice - I would suggest a prospective owner narrow down their options carefully by thinking which dog would suit him/ the family best ....

If you go the husky route feel free to PM me and I can help you to find a GOOD breeder - MOST husky breeders are NOT good breeders, Sibes should all be hip scored and eye tested before being bred from (as I suspect also akitas) - this ups your chances of getting a healthy dog who will not cause heartache, stress and ££££ in the future.


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Yeah I would agree very much on them being different breeds. All I can say is which ever breed you choose, be 100% sure that you can look after their every needs. They aren't a breed to be tooken lightly and will damage your house!


----------



## Tillies reptile rescue (Aug 22, 2009)

As already pointed out 3 completly different breeds....and there is talk of akitas being added to dangerous dogs act. 
I think what Julie asked was a very good question and wasnt looking down her nose at you. 
also alot of rescues do have puppies in : victory:


----------



## seth151 (Feb 4, 2010)

well it starterd with huskys , i have always loved them and wanted one as when i was younger the next door neighbor had one BUT then about 1 month ago i was at the local bootfair and there was an american akita there and i literatly fell in love with it  and since then have been trying to find out as much as i can about them.but my girlfriend has brought to attention the klee kai which are very very simular to american akita but obviously smaller , the klee kai is the one that we have decided on but nothing is concrete yet.
i was just trying to find some legit breeders in the uk to find out more about these 3 dogs and maybe some advice from u guys.i have used google but the majority of the ads seem like scams
sorry maybe i got a little paranoid , just thoguht u were having a dig 
XXXXX


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

Klee klai are supposed to be mini huskies not mini akitas - google shiba inu - now they are mini akitas and lovely dogs!

I can not think of any decent klee kai breeders to be honest at the moment , they are a newly invented breed with massive variation - some are just small husky types, others may as well be Poms of German Spitz, but all seem to be barky, nervous dogs. Because they are not a set breed and so "new" - people are seeing them merely as a money maker and a dog bred this way is not a good dog to have ...

I would think you will have a very long wait for one of these


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

JulieNoob said:


> Klee klai are supposed to be mini huskies not mini akitas - google shiba inu - now they are mini akitas and lovely dogs!
> 
> I can not think of any decent klee kai breeders to be honest at the moment , they are a newly invented breed with massive variation - some are just small husky types, others may as well be Poms of German Spitz, but all seem to be barky, nervous dogs. Because they are not a set breed and so "new" - people are seeing them merely as a money maker and a dog bred this way is not a good dog to have ...
> 
> I would think you will have a very long wait for one of these



Erm, Shiba Inu isn't a mini Akita :whistling2:.


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

My dog groomer knows a Klee Kai breeder - I think :|. I'm no expert but according to my groomer (who's far better informed on dog breeding than I am), she's very reputable. It's in south Wales though - so don't know whether that's an issue. If I do find any info', I'll definitely pass it onto you. 

But as JulieNoob said, I've heard rather dubious things about their general temperament, so if it's just their appearance that you've gone on then you might want to reconsider it.


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

there is a poster here who has malamute x husky pups for sale. but expect to be vetted. have a look in the classifieds.


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

corny girl said:


> Erm, Shiba Inu isn't a mini Akita :whistling2:.



They are pretty close looks wise although Japanese Akita not American, an if the OP is looking for a small dog dog akita type - they would be well worth a look .... I worded my post badly - they are not actually mini akitas ... but if you like akitas but want smaller they are worth researching


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

PM Sami on here, she was looking into getting a Klee Kai and knows the UK breeders, however they are very expensive and there is a very long waiting list x


----------



## jordan98 (Jul 3, 2010)

i have a rare red and white husky puppy for sale hes been jabbed and vet tested and hipp tested and everything perfect paid 550 for him and he is only 4 months old but we have to sell him due to moving and pets carnt go he full pediagree and has green eyes posted him every where first 2 see will buy asking 300 pound for him any more info pls ring me gaz 07772932919 thanks for reading


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Remembered who it is that has the Akita called Chaos, her username is Cathspythons :2thumb:. Perhaps sending a PM asking about the breed & if she doesn't breed will know a good breeder as she shows hers :2thumb:.


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

jordan98 said:


> i have a rare red and white husky puppy for sale hes been jabbed and vet tested and hipp tested



Red and white huskies are FAR from rare.

Do you mean his parents were hipscored as it is not done to puppies - but to adults.


----------



## deemltn (Apr 13, 2009)

I have an akita and he is wonderful.

I have to admit that he is very very VERY willful and you must be very firm when training them. If he decides he doesn't want to do something he pretty much won't do it.

saying that there is alot of difference between akitas and huskies. Other that the temperament, size is the the other factor. My Titan is 7 months old and already weighs 42 kilos. I wouldn't choose this breed if you have very small children.

just my advice. xx


----------



## possej (May 14, 2009)

while browsing the forum i found this thread for a akita puppy thought it might help you 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/domestic-exotics-classifieds/529447-akita-puppy-sale.html


----------



## YogiBear2 (Jun 9, 2011)

I have some Alaskan Klee Kai and they are fab little dogs


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Temerist on this forum has just posted an advertisement for Klee Kai puppies on behalf of a friend. http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ssifieds/640275-alaskan-klee-kai-puppies.html


----------



## YogiBear2 (Jun 9, 2011)

feorag said:


> Temerist on this forum has just posted an advertisement for Klee Kai puppies on behalf of a friend. http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ssifieds/640275-alaskan-klee-kai-puppies.html


Thank you feorag


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

YogiBear2 said:


> Thank you feorag


 
The advert is from 25th January and Temerist has been seriously ill so he may not get your message, perhaps send him a pm as hes more likely to pick it up(Hes not been on here for ages)


----------



## YogiBear2 (Jun 9, 2011)

Shell195 said:


> The advert is from 25th January and Temerist has been seriously ill so he may not get your message, perhaps send him a pm as hes more likely to pick it up(Hes not been on here for ages)


 Thanks Shell, i will do that, have we got any Alaskan Klee Kai owners on this forum?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> The advert is from 25th January and Temerist has been seriously ill so he may not get your message, perhaps send him a pm as hes more likely to pick it up(Hes not been on here for ages)


:blush: Oops - I never looked at the date, was just browsing classifieds last week and saw it! :roll:


----------



## carebear0193 (Jun 7, 2011)

i will have to defend the alaskan klee kai, i have a beautiful little girl called tia, she is not a yappy dog hardly ever makes a sound, her temperment is wonderful, however she does come accross the odd dog that she doesnt like, the breed are nervous however this can be worked on, 
what i will say is, all of the dogs that have been mentioned are not 1st time dog owner dogs. they all need alot of work, time and patients. if you want any info on the klee kai pm me i will do my best to help you.


----------

